
List of OECD countries by hospital beds - hydroreadsstuff
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_OECD_countries_by_hospital_beds
======
rasz
Poland is up there at the top with 6.6, except we have no medical staff to man
them. All capable doctors moved to the west, leaving hospitals chronically
understaffed.

~~~
ainar-g
Pretty similar situation in Russia, №3 in the list.

And there is also the fact that larger cities, like Moscow and SPB, have a
deficit of beds, while smaller towns have a surplus. Most hospitals were
planned and built in the USSR, and a large part of the the population has
moved into cities since then, leaving the whole system unbalanced.

------
pkaye
This paper tries to compare the number of ICU beds by country. Unfortunately
there is wide variation in the definition of ICU beds from country to country.
But what you realize is there are barely any ICU beds per capita to go around
during something like a coronavirus outbreak where respiratory assistance is
needed.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3551445/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3551445/)

------
gentleman11
How does japan pay for so many hospital beds? They have almost 5x what we have

~~~
therianthropie
Germany is also on the top 5 and we pay about 40-60 percent of our income to
the state and the employer pays another ~20% on top. I pay about 7% of my
income for the health insurance and my employer pays another 7% on top. I'm
sure in Japan it will be similar.

~~~
hydroreadsstuff
Yeah that's right. up to ~700 Euros per month for the public health care
system. If you earn ~60k or more, you can opt out and get a private plan for
less money with other perks. But, overall German's pay ca. 7% (you) +7%
(employer) into health care.

------
jerome-jh
It is troubling how it correlates with COVID-19 death rate.

